# DVR-MS Files



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I transferred a number of my home movies on my XP Media Center machine. They are in DVR-MS format. Does anyone know of an app that will allow me to view dvr-ms files on my Ubuntu machine? I've tried opening with Totem = missing codec, VLC = opens but no picture or sound, MPlayer = freezes system. The Ubuntu forum was no help.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Not sure myself, got a sample file I can play with? A generic of that type?


----------

